# Skill Assessment Question



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I want ro relocate in Australia however things are not looking good for me when DIAC started to implement some rules that are not favorable to me. So I'm keeping my options open and NZ seems to be good alternative.

My qualifications:
Bachelor's Degree, Management Information Systems 2009
4 years of experience in ICT

My question is, my job titles from the companies I've worked for are not related to Systems Analyst or Test Engineer. I've had different job titles but the job description is related to what a Systems Analyst and Test Engineer do. You think I can gain points for that? A systems analyst and test engineer are both in the growth area and shortage list. 

Also, for the job description, should my manager/supervisor sign it on the company letterhead? Or the HR should do that? I'm afraid the HR doesn't know what I do on my company.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

whirled said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I want ro relocate in Australia however things are not looking good for me when DIAC started to implement some rules that are not favorable to me. So I'm keeping my options open and NZ seems to be good alternative.
> 
> ...


Hi,
How do you come to the conclusion that New Zealand is a good alternative....compared to what ?
Australia and New Zealand are massively different in many many ways.
There's the obvious, like the countries size, shape and position in the world.
There's the massively different climates.
Cost of living, standard of housing, population, salaries, job markets - all different.

You need to be sure!

No I don't think you can claim points for a job that is only related to that of a Systems Analyst or Test Engineer.
You either meet the actual stated trade or skill from the LTSSL or you don't.
I there isn't a 100% match you risk Immigration declining your EOI and removing the points claimed.

If you are providing proof of your work experience you must get a letter on company headed paper and I would say it is better coming from the HR Dept Manager over your own supervisor/manager if you have a HR Dept.
The HR Dept may not know you personally or know what you do but all they state is the job title for which you are paid.


----------



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok thanks. Because in Australia, the assessment doesnt really care about the job title. What they do care about is the job description that includes your duties and responsibilities signed by your manager or supervisor.


----------

